# Eliminating uneven bimini to cats paw connections?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Do others have this problem where a bimini is bowed out on one side? Am I not tying my biminis right or is the cat's paw from the wind-on leader slipping to one side of the loop? Its aggravating because once the cats paw cinches down it's hard to loosen and reposition. Any tips out there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I could show you very easily how to eliminate that, but it's harder to explain.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Chris...do you think it's my biminis that are slippling or on the cats paw side? I'll come see you when the season slows down. Many thanks...


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

I had this problem until I started having someone pull the rod back to get the Bimini tight before I do the cats paws, then slowly work the cats paw down under tension.


----------

